# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa Daniel-Johnson / Manic-5 (I)

## F. Lázaro

Otra preciosidad... :Smile: 

La presa de Daniel-Johnson se encuentra a 214 kilometros al norte de Baie-Comeau , en Quebec , Canadá.

Terminada en 1968, tiene una altura de 214 metros y 1,3 Km de desarrollo en coronación, haciendo de ella, la presa más grande de contrafuertes y arcos múltiples del mundo.



La presa crea un gigantesco embalse de casi *150.000 Hm3* :EEK!: , dando origen al Lago Manicouagan.

En su interior destaca una gran isla circular conocida como René-Levasseur, cuyo punto más alto es el Monte Babel. Tanto el lago como la isla son claramente visibles desde el espacio, razón por la que recibe el nombre de "ojo de Quebec"



Las aguas del lago ocupan los restos de un antiguo cráter de impacto, originado por el impacto de un asteroide de 5 km de diámetro, que excavó un cráter de unos 100 km de diámetro originalmente. En la actualidad el diámetro del cráter se ha reducido a 72 km debido a la erosión y a los procesos sedimentarios, aunque sus dimensiones le hacen ser el quinto cráter conocido de la Tierra por tamaño. El Monte Babel es interpretado como la cima originada por el rebote del suelo fundido tras el impacto.

*Complejo Hidroeléctrico*

El lago Manicouagan actúa como una gigantesca batería hidráulica para Hydro-Québec. En el momento álgido del frío invernal, el nivel superficial del lago es normalmente más bajo, debido a que las turbinas están en funcionamiento continuo y a su máxima potencia para generar el fluido eléctrico necesario para las calefacciones de toda la provincia.

El proyecto original Manic-5 entró en funcionamiento en 1970. Consta de 8 turbinas Francis, con una potencia total instalada de 1.528 MW. Más tarde, fue ampliado (proyecto Manic-5-PA) en 1989, instalando otras 4 turbinas Francis, con una capacidad total de 1.064 MW, 

Todo ello hace que, el complejo hidroeléctrico, tenga una potencia total instalada de 2592 MW.

Bueno, ya basta de letras que si no... cansa  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ahora vamos con algunas imágenes de la presa. Del embalse, la verdad, es una quimera encontrar alguna, salvo imágenes satélite... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Fuente:
Wikipedia

Continúa en el siguiente

----------


## F. Lázaro

EDIT: Vámonos de obras... :Big Grin: 

La tropa... :Big Grin: 


Pedazo de arco central... :EEK!:  :EEK!: 


Bonitos conductos hacia las turbinas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Realmente es impresionante, Los conductos son mucho mas amplios que muchos tuneles de metro que yo conozco.
La composicion de los arcos y su magnitud la hace verdaderamente preciosa.
¡Buen ojo, el de los canadienses! :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Con nocturnidad...





El lago...


Aguas arriba...


Y con ésto y una fresa... hasta la siguiente presa... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Luján

Para fresa el color que le han puesto a la estructura de compuertas del aliviadero  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

Bonita presa. Creo que ya se había colocado algo de ella por el foro, en otro hilo.

----------


## REC

Que bonita Lázaro !! ; curiosísima la forma del vaso y espectacular la presa sobre todo de noche...parece un acueducto en moderno !!! Esta y la de Aguieira que pusistes parecen padre e hijo.

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa y espectacular presa F. Lázaro, otra ves me pones con los dientes largos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , dan ganas de irse a verla ahora mismo, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Y uno vé la suya y le parece la más bonita del mundo... pero F.Lázaro nos devuelve a la realidad y nos enseña cada vez una más bonita que la anterior...
Gracias compañero...

----------

